# Long distance education as temporary resident?



## masterofdisaster (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey there ,

I come from Germany, but my partner is an Aussie, which is why I plan to move back to Australia. I will be applying for the De Facto Visa there and then if approved obviously attain the status of a temporary resident.
I was just about to study in Germany (my partner and I figured that a long-distance relationship is nothing permanent for us though), which is why I want to do my university in Australia now.
Where he lives or where we used to live, theres is no university close by though and the next one would probably be a day away (middle of nowhere!) .
The only possibility would be, to get a degree over long distance education. I was just wondering now, whether I would actually be eligible for long distance education as a temporary resident?
International students are not eligible for long-distance education and fee-wise I would be classified as one (or at least would have to pay full fees).
I would not be a student visa holder however!! I am a bit confused now and haven't really found anything so far.

Would really appreciate some advice 

Thanks


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes you can do distance education if you are a partner visa holder . Most people in the outback study this way and most unis offer some distance degrees. However depending on your specialization you might need to attend practicals. 
Can't you do distance degree in Germany? Will be so much cheaper!


----------



## masterofdisaster (Mar 17, 2012)

mhm, yeh that's true, never actually though about that!!  Good idea!
But at the moment I am just checking out my possibilities I reckon.


----------

